# اخبار العروض [أفضل 10 لاب توب مبيعاً وانتشاراً]



## مورا مارون (3 مايو 2010)

*اتش بي بافيليون Dv6-2140*

*






كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى HP بافليون 6 DV – 2140 ، على العديد من المميزات ، و ذلك على النحو التالى:-
===
شاشة 15.6 بوصة عالية النقاء ، مع لوحة مفاتيح كبيرة الحجم ومزودة بلوحة رقمية مدمجة.
معالج Intel® Core™ ‎ i5 i5-430M ، بسرعة 2.26 جيجا هرتز.
ذاكرة 4 ميجا بايت و ذاكرة قصوى 8 جيجا بايت .
كارت شاشة 512 ميجا بايت.
Wi-Fi ، و بلوتوث ، و كاميرا ، و مايكروفون.
يعمل بنظام التشغيل المركب بنظام 64 بت .
بطارية ليثيوم أيون..*


*اتس بي بافيليون G62-121*

*





كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى HP بافليون 121 – G62 ، على العديد من المميزات ، و ذلك على النحو التالى:-


شاشة 15.6 بوصة عالية النقاء مع إضاءة LED خلفية.
لوحة مفاتيح كبيرة عالية الدقة .
نوع معالج : Intel Core i3 ، معالج i3-330M – بسرعة 2.13 جيجا هيرتز و ذاكرة 4 جيجا بايت و ذاكرة قصوى 8 جيجا بايت .
مزود بخاصية بلوتوث و شبكة لاسلكية .
بطارية لاثيوم - آيون 6 خلايا .
محول كهربائى 90 وات .

*

*توشيبا L500 – 204*

*





كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى توشيبا L500 - 204 ، على العديد من المميزات ، تتوافق مع مستويات الجودة التى اعتادت توشيبا على تقديمها ، لتلبى الاحتياجات و تفوق التوقعات ، و ذلك على النحو التالى:-
===
متوفر بشاشات متعددة المقاسات 11.6 و 13.3 و 15.6 و 17.3 بوصة .. عالية النقاء .
لوحة مفاتيح كبيرة عالية الدقة .
نوع معالج : Intel Core i3 ، معالج i3-330M – بسرعة 2.13 جيجا هيرتز و ذاكرة 4 جيجا بايت و ذاكرة قصوى 8 جيجا بايت .

*

*توشيبا U500 – 1F5*

*





كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى توشيبا U500 – 1F5 ، على العديد من المميزات ، تتوافق مع مستويات الجودة التى اعتادت توشيبا على تقديمها ، لتلبى الاحتياجات و تفوق التوقعات ، و ذلك على النحو التالى:-
===
شاشة مقاس 13.3 بوصة .. ساطعة و عالية النقاء .
لوحة مفاتيح كبيرة عالية الدقة .
نوع معالج : Intel Core ، معالج i5-430M – بسرعة 2.26 جيجا هيرتز و ذاكرة 4 جيجا بايت و ذاكرة قصوى 8 جيجا بايت .
كارت شاشة 512 ميجا بايت .
*

*لينوفو IDEAPAD – G460A*

*





IDEAPAD G460A هو آخر إصدارات شركة "ليونوفو" من اللاب توب ، و هو يحتوى على العديد من المميزات التى تبحث عنها فى جهازك الشخصى.


شاشة مقاس 14 بوصة مع إضاءة LED خلفية.
نوع معالج : Intel Core ، معالج i3-330M – بسرعة 2.13 جيجا هيرتز و ذاكرة 4 جيجا بايت و ذاكرة قصوى 8 جيجا بايت .
HD بسعة تخزين حتى 500 جيجا بايت. .
نظام تشغيل : Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 بت .
بطارية لاثيوم - آيون 6 خلايا .
ضمان سنة.

*

*لينوفو IDEAPAD – G550L*

*





G550L هو من بين أحدث إصدارات شركة "ليونوفو" من اللاب توب ، و هو يحتوى على العديد من المميزات التى تبحث عنها فى جهازك الشخصى.


شاشة مقاس 15.6 بوصة مع إضاءة LED خلفية.
نوع معالج : Intel Celeron 900 ، بسرعة 2.2 جيجا هيرتز .
كاميرا مدمجة و سماعات مدمجة و مايكروفون مدمج .
بطارية لاثيوم - آيون 6 خلايا .

هذا الجهاز متوفر بالأسواق الاماراتية بسعر 1999 درهم + حقيبة مجانا.

*

*سامسونج NP R530/JA05AE*

*





كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى سامسونج NP—R530/JA05AE ، على العديد من المميزات ، التى تتوافق مع مستويات الجودة التى اعتادت سامسونج على تقديمها ، لتلبى الاحتياجات و تفوق التوقعات ، و ذلك على النحو التالى :-
===
معالج intel dual core 2 duo ، بسرعة 2.20 جيجا هيرتز ، و ذاكرة 1 ميجا بايت.
RAM 2 جيجا بايت .
320 جيجا بايت HDD .
شاشة 15.6 بوصة مع خلفية إضاءة LED عالية النقاء.
Wi Fi 
مشغل DVD/RW + DL ، طبقة دعم مزدوج.

*


*ديل انسبايرون 1564*

*





كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى ديل انسبايرون 1564 ، على العديد من المميزات ، التى تتوافق مع مستويات الجودة التى اعتادت ديل على تقديمها ، لتلبى الاحتياجات و تفوق التوقعات ، و ذلك على النحو التالى :-
===
نوع معالج : Intel Core ، معالج i3-430M – بسرعة 2.13 جيجا هيرتز.
RAM 3 جيجا بايت .
320 جيجا بايت HDD .
شاشة 15.6 بوصة.
Wi Fi 
دقة عرض (1366x768) . 
كاميرا و مايكروفون مدمجين.
بلوتوث .
كارت شاشة 512 ميجا بايت .

*


*سونى VPCS116*

*





سونى VPCS116 هو أحدث الإصدارات المنضمة الى عائلة "S" من اللاب توب ، و هو مزود بالعديد من المميزات و الخصائص عالية الجودة ، من التى تبحث عنها فى جهازك الشخصى بالتأكيد ، و ذلك على النحو التالى :
===
نوع معالج : Intel Core ، معالج i5-430M – بسرعة 2.4 جيجا هيرتز و ذاكرة 4 جيجا بايت ، 520 ميجا هيرتز .
RAM 4 جيجا بايت .
320 جيجا بايت HDD .
شاشة 13.3 بوصة.
دقة عرض (1366x768) . 
Wi Fi 
كاميرا و مايكروفون مدمجين.
بلوتوث .
كارت شاشة 512 ميجا بايت...*


*ايسر AS5738Z – 433G*

*





كل ما تتمناه فى جهاز اللاب توب الخاص بك ، حيث يحتوى ايسر AS5738Z – 433G ، على العديد من المميزات التى تحتاج اليها فى جهازك الشخصى ، و ذلك على النحو التالى :-
===
معالج intel dual core 2 duo ، بسرعة 2.00 جيجا هيرتز ، و ذاكرة 1 ميجا بايت ، 800 ميجا هيرتز.
RAM 3 جيجا بايت .
500 جيجا بايت HDD - SATA .
شاشة 15.6 بوصة.
دقة عرض (1366x768) . 
Wi Fi 
مشغل DVD/RW + DL ، طبقة دعم مزدوج.
كاميرا و مايكروفون مدمجين.
بلوتوث .
الوزن 2.80 كجم .*


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على معلوماتك بس دول مش الاكثر مبيعا ف العالم*


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2010)

​ 
نورتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

رائع يا مورا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

